#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-19
<rlaager> So is it just me, or does visiting a Launchpad bug in Firefox make your Xorg peg the CPU for a while any time you touch that window?
<damian> hello?
<tonyyarusso> yes?
<damian> how do I enable referrer tag so I can join the group?
<damian> for firefox
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure what that means?
<tonyyarusso> referrer tag?
<damian> No REFERER Header
<damian> Launchpad requires a REFERER header to perform this action. There is no REFERER header present. This can be caused by configuring your browser to block REFERER headers.
<damian> Unblock REFERER headers for launchpad.net and try again, or see the FAQ Why does Launchpad require a REFERER header? for more information.
<damian> You can also join the #launchpad IRC support channel on irc.freenode.net for further assistance.
<damian> the faq is https://answers.edge.launchpad.net/launchpad/+faq/1024 but it doesn't say much about enabling referrer
<tonyyarusso> That would be a question for #launchpad then, not here.  I have no idea.
<damian> ok
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-20
 * Obsidian1723 dinner time all....
<_diablo> hey, is there a way in a bash script to use character that are usually brackets in part of a string? My password contains things like } which don't work well in my .conkyrc file. Can I enclose the string so it realizes that they're not supposed to be read as brackets?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-21
<tonyyarusso> I'd imagine simple quoting would work for }, but certainly a \ escape would.
<tonyyarusso> Too bad he left.
<tonyyarusso> Hey, who wants to help work on wording for a resolution regarding mandating open standard document format usage for government publications in MN?
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: I'll read a draft and critique or offer suggestions but I'm not up for actually writing it.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Also, don't you have a resolution from the SD convention?
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: yeah, but it was written on the spot and could probably be better
<tonyyarusso> I started a gobby session on ubuntu-minnesota.org:6522
 * tonyyarusso pokes h00k 
<h00k> tonyyarusso: ohai
<h00k> tonyyarusso: in a second, I'm working on a few things here
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: I've got to download/install so it'll be a few mintues
<tonyyarusso> of course
 * tonyyarusso can wait, he just microwaved some bacon
<sparklehistory> hehe...a tonyyarusso with bacon is a happy tonyyarusso
<Obsidian1723> Anyone know where I can can a wall-mounted 16 U 4-Post Open Server Rack?
<tonyyarusso> Uh, wall-mounted *and* 4-post?
<tonyyarusso> h00k: Does OOXML meet the "royalty-free" requirement?
<Obsidian1723> 2 post if wall mounted
 * tonyyarusso wonders how h00k's work is coming along
<tonyyarusso> hey ripps
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: take a look at what I have now
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: Are you sure that you want to tie the State using open formats with the DFL using open formats?
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: sure, why not?
<sparklehistory> Just wondering if you would get some resistance from whoever at the DFL is responsible for record maintenece if they didn't totally understand or weren't contacted and consulted before this resolution comes up on the floor.
<tonyyarusso> meh
<tonyyarusso> All the better to make them listen :)
<sparklehistory> And if they're offended or not on board for some reason, that could derail the broader policy which is the most important thing.
<tonyyarusso> And they can always propose an amendment removing that line.
<tonyyarusso> (It'd be really really stupid to demand that the state do something we can't do ourselves)
<sparklehistory> (I don't think it's a matter of it being something the DFL can't do, just that I'm not sure this is the best way to get the DFL to do it nor do I think it helps the cause of requiring government documents in free software)
<sparklehistory> Especially at a convention where emotions can run high and people are under a lot of stress, I would just be particularly careful not to appear disrespectful or indifferent of someone's territory (so to speak) if I didn't have to.  They might be completely cool and on board with it, but they might not and I think that's a risk.
<sparklehistory> It might not matter at all and maybe I'm being paranoid, but it just sort of rubbed me the wrong way.
<tonyyarusso> Well, the other two ways to make the DFL do it would be to get elected to the state standing Rules committee and try to put it in the Call, or propose it as an amendment to the party constitution, which would be actually binding, whereas a resolution is not.
<tonyyarusso> Wording has a been changed a bit over the last few minutes.
<sparklehistory> Well then this seems like the least aggressive official way to do it.  I assume you could also accomplish it unofficially by convincing the records manager/office staff themselves simply to change the way they work with documents.  It doesn't seem like something so critical that it would actually have to be an official, convention approved change.
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> If I were only doing it for the DFL it wouldn't be a resolution, but as long as the definition is all spelled out it may as well come up.
<sparklehistory> I like that wording better
 * tonyyarusso is going to bed - ping me if you have thoughts later h00k 
 * Obsidian1723 Gotta love how McAfee thinks Windowsw is a virus and then reboots the PC.. I don't know what took it so long. Heck, I knew Windows was a virus long ago. /snark
<tonyyarusso> h00k: pastebin.ca appears to be down, so http://pastebin.com/aDtkfp2M if you want to look
<h00k> tonyyarusso: that is excellent.
<tonyyarusso> anything you'd change?
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-22
<h00k> Negative, not that I can see
<tonyyarusso> coolio
<h00k> I may or may not have saved a copy
<tonyyarusso> :P
<rlaager> There are multiple implementations of LaTeX and ODF?
<rlaager> and DocBook?
<tonyyarusso> Sure.
<tonyyarusso> For instance, OpenOffice and Abiword both do ODF, and these days even MS Office does.
<rlaager> I'm only aware of Sun's ODF plugin for MS Office, so I was counting that as the same vendor as OpenOffice.
<rlaager> The existing resolution doesn't explicitly cover images (except perhaps when they're a part of a larger document).
<rlaager> I added ", images" after text (and fixed the indentation on #6): http://pastebin.com/NwmXP0PR
<rlaager> It maybe desirable to require read-write implementations, as appropriate.
<rlaager> Also, would OOXML be acceptable under this policy? It seems like it would. Is that a desirable outcome?
<tonyyarusso> rlaager: "including" doesn't mean "but limited to" :P
<tonyyarusso> As I understand it, OOXML doesn't have any full implementations, much less multiple ones.
<tonyyarusso> I'm not sure whether it has royalty requirements or not either.
<Sgtdawg> anyone interested in an installfest west of the cities? I have a location in Eagan. If it works I want to try another out this way.
<tonyyarusso> Hey Sgtdawg - you must be the person from the ML.
<tonyyarusso> I took a survey of attendees last time, and there were a lot of responses asking for one in the west suburbs then.
<Sgtdawg> I will start looking for a location.
<Sgtdawg> Would you mind looking over the half page flyer? I can email it tomorrow.
<tonyyarusso> um, I can probably do that.  My next couple of days will be insane, so feel free to solicit opinions from others in case I don't have a chance.
<Sgtdawg> Sounds good, thanks for the info.
<dgroos> Good Morning MN ubunteros!
<h00k> 'mornin, dgroos
<dgroos> h00k: Good Morning!  My class just came in so I gotta focus on the youngins in front of me--have a great day!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-23
 * Obsidian1723 nighters
<tonyyarusso> hey Takyoji, proofread http://files.tonyyarusso.com/docformatsres.pdf for me quick
<Takyoji> alrighty
<Takyoji> OpenOffice's spellcheck complains that "practiced" is misspelled and should be written as "practised"
<Takyoji> Though I suppose the word is legitimate.
<tonyyarusso> I think that's a US/UK thing.
<Takyoji> Wouldn't you have to define some terms, such as "stable website"
<Takyoji> I assume that's the case
<sparklehistory> Yes, that's a US/UK spelling thing.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: That's just an example, not a definition, so no.
<Takyoji> ahh
<Takyoji> Which formats would you consider abide to the suggested guidelines?
<tonyyarusso> OpenDocument, DocBook, PNG, SVG, plain text (ascii, utf-8), HTML, LaTeX, JPEG 2000, PDF, to name a few.
 * tonyyarusso just realized that "the state of Minnesota" could be construed as not including various departments
<tonyyarusso> documents and records produced by public institutions, departments, and offices in the state of Minnesota be required - better
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: I think that'd be unlikely but your addendum is fine.  But now you *really* need to break up the first sentence - way too long and wordy.
<Takyoji> How would it stand in regards of video codecs for example, considering Google releasing VP8 and so forth.
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: So suggest an alternative.
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: Theora good.  H.whatever not (patents).  VP8 not sure - not familiar with it yet.
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: "The DFL Party urges that all documents and records produced by public institutions, departments, and offices in the state of Minnesota be required to be created, exchanged, maintained, stored, and preserved in open formats to allow and ensure full, free, and continuing access to public data."
<tonyyarusso> sparklehistory: "(4)  implemented by multiple vendors, with at least one implementation being free;"
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: "The DFL Party urges the enactment of a mandate requiring all documents and records produced by public institutions, departments, and offices of the state of Minnesota be created, exchanged, maintained, stored, and preserved in open formats with full, free implementations.  This mandate would allow and ensure full, free, and continuing access to public data.  The requirement would apply to all publicly-produced do
<sparklehistory> cuments, including text, spreadsheets, and presentations, created after issuance of the relevant executive directive or passage of appropriate legislation."
<sparklehistory> (5) doesn't make sense to me
<tonyyarusso> Your "This mandate" sentence borders on a whereas clause, which can't be in the resolution body.
<tonyyarusso> :P
<tonyyarusso> also, too legalese.  blech.
<tonyyarusso> (5) refers to how OASIS, ISO, IETF, etc. operate.
<sparklehistory> okay...how about "implementation of a standard" instead of "enactment of a mandate"?
<tonyyarusso> what's wrong with "be required"?
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: I have no idea what OASIS, ISO... are or mean so I'll trust you on that.
<tonyyarusso> standards bodies
<sparklehistory> "be required to be" is just clumsy.  Plus, if you define it as a standard or mandate then you can refer to it concisely later which helps with breaking up the sentences and making the resolution more readable.
<tonyyarusso> meh, now I think you're just going all law school on it.
<tonyyarusso> New version uploaded.
<sparklehistory> Well, it is sort of a legal document.  And my suggestions make it more readable.  If people get lost or can't make it through the first sentence, they're not likely to finish the document or support it.
<tonyyarusso> No it's not.
<tonyyarusso> and I don't think they do.
<sparklehistory> okay, that's fine - you asked me to look at it, I'm just telling you what I think.
<sparklehistory> I like version 2 better
<sparklehistory> I don't think there's anything you need to change in version 2.
<tonyyarusso> mmkay, I'll e-mail that.
<sparklehistory> So what happens now with it?  Who/what do you e-mail it to?
<tonyyarusso> People who are willing to walk around asking for signatures.  Kyle and Kevin.
<Takyoji> Random reminder: Day Against DRM on May 4th.
<kermit> Takyoji: woo!
<kermit> Takyoji: 8 people attending!!
<Takyoji> In case if anyone wants to put it in their forum signature anywhere or on their blog
<kermit> er shorter link http://www.facebook.com/event.php?eid=110264405676145
<kermit> lol 11 maybes
<Takyoji> hah
<Takyoji> 9 people attending now. :P
<Takyoji> Oh noes, it seems some minor CSS or general aesthetic details on the EFF homepage is broked. :o
<Takyoji> Egad, I believe they used repeated anchor tags rather than putting them in an unordered list!
<Takyoji> Seems to be working now
<kermit> my poor roomate wanted to show off his new Ipod Touch..  I'm like "closed technology, don't care, uncool."
<tonyyarusso> hehe
<Takyoji> How many have seen: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PzUoWkbNLe8
 * kermit facebooks that
<kermit> lmao at "like stallman!"
<kermit> it even sounded right
<Takyoji> heh yea
 * tonyyarusso is in Duluth
#ubuntu-us-mn 2010-04-24
 * Obsidian1723 time to go home all.. have phun.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-18
<sundjinnkari> Really then?
<fisch246> ew...
<fisch246> i just saw a baby cake...
<fisch246> as in a baby that looked just like a baby...
<fisch246> and someone cut it up...
<fisch246> >.<
<fisch246> s/baby/cake
<FloatingGoat> ew
<FloatingGoat> im so scared. 'at night :3' to go out. 'at night @_@'
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-20
<tonyyarusso> OH NO, WE LOST H00K!
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: uh, what?
<tonyyarusso> Netsplit.  Read your server messages.
<sparklehistory> tonyyarusso: But his alter ego h00k_ is here
<ripps> I have a dilema: intel i3 2100 or amd athlon x4.
<ripps> sandybridge with 2 cores vs. athlon with 4. Sandybridge is suppose to have awesome performance, but does it trump an extra 2 cores
<fisch246> tonyyarusso: i figure after setting up this party... it'd be polite to let you know i'm leaving the LoCo team after the party...
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-21
<FloatingGoat> hops
<FloatingGoat> thinking of going to hopkins to see tangled
<FloatingGoat> Cause I kinda love that movie
<FloatingGoat> SHET TODAY IS THE LAST DAy, AT 4:50 SHETTT
<FloatingGoat> BUMMED x10
<FloatingGoat> :(((((((((((((((((((((((((((
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-22
<FloatingGoat> yeaahh
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-23
<Takyoji> World IPv6 Day is in less than 2 months.
<Takyoji> Would be nice for everyone to spread IPv6 support like a plague (such as even with tunnels, even perhaps Teredo as a last-resort)
<tonyyarusso> Theoretically my Linode is IPv6 capable now.
<Takyoji> Hurricane Electric tunnel at the moment?
<Takyoji> Otherwise I have my webserver completely IPv6-accessible, and even my whole home network
<tonyyarusso> yup
<tonyyarusso> I haven't set up Apache to properly respond to it yet though.
<fisch246> alright i'm back
<fisch246> i'll be in both LUGs :P
<fisch246> cause so far you guys have been nice :P
#ubuntu-us-mn 2011-04-24
<fisch246> i'll be providing an alternate cd iso for the party if people don't wish to use WiFi
<tonyyarusso> Why not all of them?
<fisch246> hm?
<fisch246> o i see what you mean
<fisch246> someone is providing the actually install from scratch images
<fisch246> i'm providing the upgrade from 10.10 iso
<tonyyarusso> um, what?  That didn't really answer the question...
<tonyyarusso> There are many ISOs - why not have all of them?
<fisch246> cause someone else is :P
<fisch246> however he wasn't providing the upgrade iso image
<tonyyarusso> (Ubuntu Alternate i386, Kubuntu Desktop amd64, Ubuntu Server i386, etc.)
<tonyyarusso> There is no single upgrade ISO image.
<fisch246> ah you're misunderstanding what i mean
<fisch246> you use the alternate cd to upgrade
<fisch246> no matter what system you're on
<fisch246> er version of ubuntu you're on i  mean
<tonyyarusso> There is no such thing as "the alternate CD".
<tonyyarusso> and, um, no.
<fisch246> i've used it before
<fisch246> just run "cdromupgrade"
<tonyyarusso> You need different disks for different architectures are DEs, always.
<tonyyarusso> s/are/and/
<fisch246> does the Kubuntu, and Xubuntu come with CDRomUpgrade?
<tonyyarusso> Sure - upgrade commands are pretty low-level.
<fisch246> ah ok
<tonyyarusso> Do you know what package provides it?
<fisch246> well i bring those 2 as well
<fisch246> then
<tonyyarusso> 4, you mean.
<fisch246> well the alternate to upgrade the standard version... then the Kubuntu, and Xubuntu
<fisch246> don't need the server... as i doubt people will have server on them
<tonyyarusso> You need two for each DE - one for each architecture.
<fisch246> 2?
<tonyyarusso> So, the full list of text-based install/upgrade CDs is 8 images long, as follows:
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu Alternate i386
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu Alternate amd64
<tonyyarusso> Kubuntu Alternate i386
<tonyyarusso> Kubuntu Alternate amd64
<tonyyarusso> Xubuntu Alternate i386
<tonyyarusso> Xubuntu Alternate amd64
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu Server i386
<tonyyarusso> Ubuntu Server amd64
<fisch246> o right
<tonyyarusso> Then there are 6 GUI disks, replacing "Alternate" with "Desktop" in the first 6 above.
<fisch246> do you know the total size of all of those will be?
<fisch246> roughly
<fisch246> cause i plan to have all the images on my flash drive
<tonyyarusso> about 650-700MB each, so you're looking at a maximum of 9.8GB for all 14.
<fisch246> while a guest whom is coming will be bringing boot able flash drives
 * tonyyarusso has a pile of CD-Rs also
<fisch246> mmk
<tonyyarusso> Just pick up one of these - plenty of room!  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139147
<fisch246> yea um... no...
<tonyyarusso> :P
<fisch246> i would prefer paying like 5-10 bucks
<tonyyarusso> You can however get a 32GB stick for the same price I paid for my first 128MB one back in the day.
<fisch246> but yea i have an 8GB flash drive
<tonyyarusso> Also, 4GB for $8.  Crazy.  http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820139255
<fisch246> hm that one's nice
<ColinHarrington> That is awesome $749 for a 256GB thumb drive!
<ColinHarrington> SSD on a stick
<ColinHarrington> But not anywhere near as fast
<ColinHarrington> What kinds of read/write speed do folks get off their USB thumb drives?
<tonyyarusso> The varies WIDELY by drive and interface type.
<fisch246> alright i ordered another 8GB :D
<fisch246> if anything i'll use my 2Gb if it doesn't get here on time
<fisch246> for over flow
<fisch246> just i'm using my 2GB right now
<Takyoji> Ooo, just found tclug.org listed on sixy.ch
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-04-19
<Takyoji> Is there honestly no way to create a symbolic link in Ubuntu, graphically? For example, I was going to describe to someone how to make a symbolic link to a /Shares folder, but since they don't have write privileges in the parent folder of it (when they want the symbolic link on the Desktop instead anyway), the option of "Make Link" is disabled..
<Takyoji> I know how to use CLI, and I used such in said instance, but it's quite poor that a person can't even do THAT graphically.
#ubuntu-us-mn 2012-04-20
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: not sure, honestly
<tonyyarusso> Takyoji: My first guess would be not by default, but yes with a Nautilus extension script.
<Takyoji> Isn't there a usability initiative, to find usability bugs?
<tonyyarusso> there was at least
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-04-17
<mathomastech> Reminder: Ubuntu 14.04 Release Party tonight at 7 at Goodbye Blue Monday Coffeehouse in Northfield, MN!  Stop by if your in the area!
#ubuntu-us-mn 2014-04-18
<mathomastech> Hey tonyyarusoo. I was editing my Ubuntu One SSO trying to change my username. Ended up deleting myself. When you get a chance can you reconfirm my Ubuntu MN membership?
<mathomastech> And probably delete my old one if it's still there.
<tonyyarusso> mathomastech: I approved the new one a couple hours ago, but deleting the old one would take a higher power.
<tonyyarusso> I could remove it from the team, but not delete the account.
